# New supplemental label for Grazon in VA



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Had the spray contractor out for scouting winter annuals yesterday and he told me there is word of a possible supplemental label for grazon in VA that would get rid of the restriction on moving hay off treated areas for 18 mos. Just curious, has anyone gotten wind of this? I did an internet search and got nothing but I suspect it would not be there until announced and the information i was given was that it might be announced in the next month.

Going to a technical meeting next thursday with a rep from that company and we should get some clarification at that meeting. Sure would be nice to be able to use it.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I don't use Grazon (triclopyr) so I'm unclear on the hay removal restrictions you mention. I assume it's to keep the herbicide from ending up in somebody's water source via consumption and excretion by livestock? Here as far as I know, there's no restriction on use of herbicides that pass through into the manure/urine and there are plenty. People purchasing hay or manure are supposed to ask if it's a concern to them.

Also - you must be talking about broadleaf winter annuals? Our biggest issue is winter annual grasses like cheat grass and ventenata. Some guys were using Maverick (now called Outrider) but it is hard on your perennial grasses too so your hay yield stinks for that year. Been looking at a product called Zidua that has had some good results ...... of course it was priced at some ridiculous amount of $$.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

They have to do something because the current supplemental label expires April 7, 2020.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> They have to do something because the current supplemental label expires April 7, 2020.


good point Bill. Never thought to look at the current label expiration



Draft Horse Hay said:


> I don't use Grazon (triclopyr) so I'm unclear on the hay removal restrictions you mention. I assume it's to keep the herbicide from ending up in somebody's water source via consumption and excretion by livestock? Here as far as I know, there's no restriction on use of herbicides that pass through into the manure/urine and there are plenty. People purchasing hay or manure are supposed to ask if it's a concern to them.
> 
> Also - you must be talking about broadleaf winter annuals? Our biggest issue is winter annual grasses like cheat grass and ventenata. Some guys were using Maverick (now called Outrider) but it is hard on your perennial grasses too so your hay yield stinks for that year. Been looking at a product called Zidua that has had some good results ...... of course it was priced at some ridiculous amount of $$.


Here the issue is you can't move grazon treated hay off your farm for 18 mos of application. Biggest issue is urine transfer in bedding waste being used in gardens and mushroom growers. Really not sure why that should be the farmer's problem when the customers hate things like horsenettle. Grazon is totally wicked on horsenettle. Best thing on winter broadleaf annuals like chickweed and henbit also and really easy on grass.

date.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Both Grazon P+D or GrazonNext have what are known as persistent pyridines. Those being picloram or aminopyralid. These can remain in hay and pass through and animal and end up in manure or compost, and then kill garden or ornamental plants. I am highly doubtful the EPA will allow that restriction to come off the label. The US compost council would be up in arms, and they are a powerful lobby.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

weedman said:


> Both Grazon P+D or GrazonNext have what are known as persistent pyridines. Those being picloram or aminopyralid. These can remain in hay and pass through and animal and end up in manure or compost, and then kill garden or ornamental plants. I am highly doubtful the EPA will allow that restriction to come off the label. The US compost council would be up in arms, and they are a powerful lobby.


I don't think anyone is saying it would come off, rather the supplemental label would allow the hay to be sold within the 18 month window with mandatory acknowledgement from the grower as is already allowed in some states.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Ah, gotcha. Misunderstood reading on my phone.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

weedman said:


> Ah, gotcha. Misunderstood reading on my phone.


So Mr Weed Man  , any thoughts on controlling winter annual grass (ventenata V. dubia ?) in a perennial grass stand?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> So Mr Weed Man  , any thoughts on controlling winter annual grass (ventenata V. dubia ?) in a perennial grass stand?


Indeed I do. However, your state doesn't have the section 18 label at this time. Esplanade 200SC (a PRE herbicide) has section 18s for medusahead and ventenata in MT and NV for range and pasture and It also controls cheatgrass. The label expires this year, when there will be a true range and pasture product approved for control of annual invasive grasses. There will be a similar product for use in the southern states also.


----------

